# Wondering where Donington Newbie session photos are....



## karenb (Jun 12, 2005)

Well so was I, so I emailed them and this was the response :-

"Hi Karen,There is a slight chance that we may not have any photos of that session. We always photograph the trakdays at Donington by working our way around the track, one session A, B, C in each position. Audi told us on the day that they had split their sessions up for their members which left us with a problem. We hadn't enough photographers to cover each position for the whole day so unfortunately we couldn't get every session- especially around the dinner hour as we had to go and speak to the Audi TT club organisers to organise the parade lap with them. I am very sorry that we didn't photograph your car- I'm sure we did in the parade lap though, if you did it!"

Really disappointed now


----------



## surftt (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm also disappointed but try Nem's:
http://www.nickgoodall.co.uk/pics/dony2007/
His done a good job and are considerably cheaper! 8) [/url]


----------



## karenb (Jun 12, 2005)

Cheers, already downloaded the pics that Nic had of my car, sadly didn't include one from the track, but did find a great one from NormStrm on the start finish straight which he has emailed to me.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

I took pictures of the newbie session if you send me your reg, I will have a look and send you what I have got


----------



## karenb (Jun 12, 2005)

PM sent


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

ttvic said:


> I took pictures of the newbie session if you send me your reg, I will have a look and send you what I have got


Got any of mine on the newbie session Vic?


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> ttvic said:
> 
> 
> > I took pictures of the newbie session if you send me your reg, I will have a look and send you what I have got
> ...


Yes Paul I have a few pics of your car on track, will sort them out and email you them


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

ttvic said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > ttvic said:
> ...


Thanks muchly Vic


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

ttvic said:


> I took pictures of the newbie session if you send me your reg, I will have a look and send you what I have got


Any of mine Vic? Red MK2, WJ56 ***?


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

markTT225 said:


> ttvic said:
> 
> 
> > I took pictures of the newbie session if you send me your reg, I will have a look and send you what I have got
> ...


Got about 3 Good shots of your car will email them tomorrow as I just about to leave the office


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

ttvic said:


> markTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > ttvic said:
> ...


Nice one [smiley=smoking.gif] Email address PM'd


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Any of me please!!!!  

Black TTC MKII

RK07 ***


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

ChrisB72 said:


> Any of me please!!!!
> 
> Black TTC MKII
> 
> RK07 ***


Have 2 pics of your car on track PM me your email address and I will send you copies


----------



## karenb (Jun 12, 2005)

ttvic said:


> I took pictures of the newbie session if you send me your reg, I will have a look and send you what I have got


I sent you a PM with my reg, Avus silver Mk1 TTC YD05***, did you have any luck finding any photos of me? 

If so, I will PM you my email address :wink:

Cheers [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

karenb said:


> ttvic said:
> 
> 
> > I took pictures of the newbie session if you send me your reg, I will have a look and send you what I have got
> ...


yes have some shots of your car on track will send once you provide email address


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

I have pictures of the following cars on track

V6WOT
LV53UBB
J5MNK
Y481SRA
N6MTT
RJ56CXX
AG53BEL
MYO7TTC
T883GNM
Y367JMJ
X6TTC
FY52BXJ
W675ULP
HF54DVL
W935GOX
X414BNA
P7PNH
KM56TGF
RK07UEX
KJ53HMD
A5CKG
VCO357
GJ04SWV
M55TTC
YD05SKZ
YO02JYX
WJ56FLG
FV56KNU


----------



## ezz (Nov 22, 2006)

ha can i see my ones fy52 bxj :wink: thanks


----------



## ezz (Nov 22, 2006)

hi so you have pics of my car at last someone  fy52 bxj my email is [email protected] ezz...aka dean beers on me if your at the ace cafe meet :wink:


----------



## karenb (Jun 12, 2005)

ttvic said:


> karenb said:
> 
> 
> > ttvic said:
> ...


PM sent with email address

Thanks


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

ttvic said:


> I have pictures of the following cars on track
> 
> V6WOT
> LV53UBB
> ...


Sent pm x 2 ref pictures, with e-mail address etc but no result. Did I do something wrong and the pm not get through??


----------



## ezz (Nov 22, 2006)

same here


----------



## karenb (Jun 12, 2005)

VicTT said:


> ttvic said:
> 
> 
> > I have pictures of the following cars on track
> ...


Did my PM get to you?

I didn't get email or PM from you, try to PM me again.


----------

